# Abranet Group Buy Update



## wolftat (Jul 13, 2009)

7-29-09
 All packages have been sent except for a few that are being held for other items to be added. Please remember that the 600 grit sheets are in double size for some, this means that if you ordered 10 pieces of 600 grit and you get your package and you find 5 pieces in there it is because they are twice the size (I know I will still get at least one PM about this). I also want to thank everyone that took the time to put there user name in with their payment to help make it easier for me so I didn't have to look nup everyone and try to guess who is who. This buy got a lot bigger than I had imagined it would but it went well and I think everyone will be happy with this stuff.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the update and all your work on this Neil.


----------



## kruzzer (Jul 15, 2009)

What Keith said.......


----------



## kenlicciardello (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update.  I am in no rush, no need to take time off work as far as I'm concerned.  Vacation time is hard to come by.

Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, I'm with them


----------



## Munsterlander (Jul 19, 2009)

ditto!


----------



## HSTurning (Jul 19, 2009)

I want mine NOW.
But seriously I dont care when.  
I am almost never in a rush for materials or supplies.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 19, 2009)

No hurry on my end.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 21, 2009)

Neil No Hurry on my end either, I've never had any before so it's not like I miss it.


----------



## wolftat (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, the stuff is in. Now I am going to take a couple of days to cut it to size and sort it all out, then pack it and ship it out. I am hoping to have everything in the mail no  later than Tuesday. Some people will find the 600 grit coming in 8" pieces instead of 4" just because it comes that way and it's easier for me to pack it. I know, I'm being lazy, but hey so what.


----------



## kruzzer (Jul 23, 2009)

Neil,
you can be a lazy as you want.... After all your work, I'm not complaining...


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 30, 2009)

Got mine today ! Thanks Neil !


----------



## TomW (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine came too. Thanks Neil


----------



## mokol (Jul 30, 2009)

neil, got mine today, thanks, victor


----------



## Monty (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine came to day also.


----------



## sekach (Jul 30, 2009)

Neil, Received mine as well.  Thanks much for coordinating this.


----------



## dntrost (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine came today as well (well yesterday now)


----------



## Orgtech (Jul 31, 2009)

*Shipment Received*

Got mine today. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## gomeral (Jul 31, 2009)

What a pleasant surprise!  Mine showed up today, long enough after the order and with so many recent distractions that I'd forgotten I'd placed the order.  Many thanks for your efforts and timeliness.

About the 600 grit, I only got half as many pieces as I ordered, but they are twice as long. What's up with that?  :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


Regards,

daniel


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 31, 2009)

Got mine, ty.  Now just need to get the shop done so I can try it out.


----------



## VisExp (Aug 1, 2009)

I received my Abranet.  Thanks Neil.  You must have put a lot of work into this group buy, it's appreciated very much.


----------



## esears (Aug 1, 2009)

I swear, Huntsville, Alabama is the LAST place in the country where mail is ever delivered too. I've been trying to wait on purchasing any other sandpaper or equivalents because I've been waiting for this to get here. Thwarted by the USPS again.


----------



## turff49 (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine came in yesterday. Thanks A lot!! WooHoo!!


----------



## David Conley (Aug 2, 2009)

*Received - Thanks*

I appreciate all the work that went into this.

David


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 2, 2009)

Received my Abranet on Saturday... Thanks for all your work Neil...
Rich


----------



## esears (Aug 3, 2009)

Out of curiosity, was this shipped via USPS?


----------



## wolftat (Aug 4, 2009)

esears said:


> Out of curiosity, was this shipped via USPS?


Yes it was. DId you not receive yours? I can pull up a tracking number and start searching for it if that is the case. If it is lost, I do have some extra I can send out also. PM sent with info.


----------



## wolftat (Aug 4, 2009)

One package was returned to me today for no reason i can see, it looks like they just delivered it to me instead of the rightful owner. Dennis, I will relabe it and get it back out in tomorrows mail for you. I underrstand the big letters saying "Ship To" are hard to figure out.:biggrin:


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Aug 4, 2009)

Man they must be really dumb at your Post Office :biggrin::biggrin: I had that happen before


----------



## wolftat (Aug 4, 2009)

keithkarl2007 said:


> Man they must be really dumb at your Post Office :biggrin::biggrin: I had that happen before


 You don't know the half of it.....LOL:biggrin: They are an amusing bunch sometimes, but they do a pretty good job overall.


----------



## dennisg (Aug 4, 2009)

I was about to give up when it didn't arrive on Monday. Thanks for the info and all the work that you did on this buy. dennis



wolftat said:


> One package was returned to me today for no reason i can see, it looks like they just delivered it to me instead of the rightful owner. Dennis, I will relabe it and get it back out in tomorrows mail for you. I underrstand the big letters saying "Ship To" are hard to figure out.:biggrin:


----------



## kenlicciardello (Aug 5, 2009)

Just got back from Alaska and my order was in my mail box.  

Thanks for all the time and effort running the buy.


----------



## skywizzard (Aug 5, 2009)

Got mine Neal,  thanks for doing this for the group.


----------



## JackTheSquid (Aug 5, 2009)

Rec'd mine in fine fashion.  Thanks for the effort!!!

Jack


----------



## Munsterlander (Aug 5, 2009)

Dittos Neal - thanks!


----------



## jfoh (Aug 5, 2009)

Package came today. Very nice and thanks again for all your effort in doing this group buy.


----------



## dennisg (Aug 10, 2009)

They got it right this time. My package arrived this morning. Thanks again.


----------



## wolftat (Aug 10, 2009)

dennisg said:


> They got it right this time. My package arrived this morning. Thanks again.


 Glad to hear that, I was starting to wonder if I was actually you, The Gov't knows best.....LOL


----------

